# 1977 colt detective special nickel plated worth



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I'm trying to sell my 1977 nickel colt detective special my one and only question is what what's it worth


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Every one I seen for sale on the web,Going for about 600.00


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

whats the condition?

my 1972 first issue nickel colt cobra in excellent condition with original grips is about $630


----------

